# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Mỗi ngày 1 video chế tạo nho nhỏ làm từ những vật liệu có sẵn ở mọi nơi

## anhnguyen

Chào các bạn theo như tiêu đề thì mỗi ngày mình sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn 1 chế tạo nhỏ 
VIDEO ĐẦU TIÊN: 
Cách tạo một chiếc chuông chống trộm cho cửa nhà bằng vật dụng có sẵn :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

cái này tự bác dựng hay chia sẽ cờnhip ?
tks

----------


## anhnguyen

em thấy hay share cho mọi người thôi

----------

